# Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren



## Gäddsax (8. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich würde gerne bei einer Rute mit harter Spitze ein Röhrchen hinter dem Spitzenring auf der Oberseite des Blanks anwickeln.
Dieses Röhrchen (gibt es sowas passend?) sollte dann eine Glasfaser- oder Kohlefaserspitze aufnehmen.

An diese Spitze werden keine Ringe wie bei einer Feederspitze gebunden, sondern v-förmige Auflagen, wo die Schnur nach dem Auswurf manuell eingehängt wird.

Ich meine irgendwo vor einiger Zeit mal etwas darüber gelesen zu haben, finde es jedoch nicht mehr.
Hat jemand vielleicht einen Link?

Meine eigentliche Frage dazu:
Ist der Gedankengang falsch, da sich beim Auswurf die Schnur in den v-förmigen Auflagen der Spitze verheddern würde und müsste man somit die Spitze vor dem Wurf immer entfernen oder wird es so funktionieren?

Ich möchte keinen anderen Spitzenring verwenden.
Wie könnte man die Aufnahme der Feederspitze gestalten (Röhrchen aus dem Baumarkt?)

Bitte keine Tipps zu "Stippen".

Danke #h


----------



## degl (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren*

Du wirst die Spitze zum Wurf immer abnehmen müssen...........es gab da eine fertige Rute von Dega, auch da mußte die Spitze zum Werfen abgenommen werden.................

Was mich davon abhält diese Idee weiter zu verfolgen, da ich befürchte, das nach dem Wurf, die Spitze (Rutenspitze) zu weit nach unten genommen werden muß um die Zusatzspitze anzubringen, das mir dabei zuviel Schnur auf die Wasseroberfläche käme.......mit all den dann möglichen Probs.....

gruß degl

P.s. die Bisserkennung ist alledings recht gut


----------



## Gäddsax (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren*

Danke für die Hinweise!
Das erspart mir viel Zeit und ich muss nicht mehr weiter suchen. Wahrscheinlich ist das auch der Grund warum ich nichts dazu finde.
Interessant wäre es noch zu wissen, wie die "Auffanghaken" an den Spitzen damals konstruiert waren (v-förmig oder ganz anders).

Ich hatte gedacht, dass sich die Schnur eigentlich nicht einfangen kann, da sie sich beim Wurfvorgang und Abwurf immer oberhalb (beim Überkopfwurf) der Spitze befindet.
Wahrscheinlich ist es aber so, dass die Spitze wegen schlechter Dämpfungseigenschaften des Billigmaterials zurück federt und dann die abfliegende Schnur fängt.
Das Problem ließe sich vielleicht durch Carbon-Hohlspitzen lösen.


----------



## degl (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren*

Im übrigen auch ein Grund dafür, da so viele(ich jetzt auch) für ruhige Tage, sich Stippen neben die Brandungsruten stellen ......ist preiswerter und die Bisserkennung ebenfalls genial

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren*

Achnee... du jetzt auch :m
Dachte immer das wäre dir zu tüddelig 

Das mit den Stippen hat schon was. Benutze die jetzt auch bei viel Kraut und Seitenwind da man mit den Stippen nochmal einen halben Meter über die erste Welle kommt.


----------



## degl (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Achnee... du jetzt auch :m
> Dachte immer das wäre dir zu tüddelig
> 
> Das mit den Stippen hat schon was. Benutze die jetzt auch bei viel Kraut und Seitenwind da man mit den Stippen nochmal einen halben Meter über die erste Welle kommt.



Wenn ich eines gelernt habe, dann das:............man lernt NIE aus

gruiß degl


----------



## magut (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren*

hast schon mal über eine Heavy Feeder Rute nachgedacht?
feine Spiotze und harte Rute. WG 150 Gramm usw..
klingt nach dem was du bezweckst oder?
l.G.
Mario


----------



## mb243 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren*



Gäddsax schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde gerne bei einer Rute mit harter Spitze ein Röhrchen hinter dem Spitzenring auf der Oberseite des Blanks anwickeln.
> Dieses Röhrchen (gibt es sowas passend?) sollte dann eine Glasfaser- oder Kohlefaserspitze aufnehmen.
> ...



Hi!

Ich habe mir meine beiden Shimano Surf Leaders von einem Rutenbauer aus RD mal umbauen lasen.
Vor dem Original-Endring wurde von Ihm ein Glasfaser-Röhrchen (ca. 4 cm) lang einlaminiert.
In diesen Röhrchen passt nicht nur die DEGA-Spitzen rein, sondern ich nutze den bei rauhen Wetter auch als Knicklicht-halter.
Funzt einwandfrei.
Bei einem Biss wird einfach die Schnur kurz rausgedreht (Drehbewegung der Rute um die eigene Achse) und beim Drill oder Einholen einfach drangelassen - ist überhaupt kein Problem!

Ich zumindest würde es bei weiteren Ruten immer wieder so machen!!!  

Gruß
mb243


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren*

Aber beim auswerfen muß doch die Spitze abgenommen werden. Auch ist es nicht gut bei Kraut wenn man die Rutenspitze so weit runter nehmen muß um die Zusatzspitze zu montieren, dann ist die Schnur sofort voll mit Kraut. 

Jedem das Seine :m


----------



## Gäddsax (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren*



Gäddsax schrieb:


> Bitte keine Tipps zu "Stippen".



Hallo,

damit meinte ich, dass Stippen hier in diesem Thread kein Thema sein sollten. 

Danke @mb243! Ich hatte dir noch eine PN geschrieben.



magut schrieb:


> hast schon mal über eine Heavy Feeder Rute nachgedacht?



Ja, habe ich auch schon verwendet, doch sind die für mich ungeeignet - wegen der kleinen Ringe und auch nachts habe ich mit diesen Ruten nur Probleme.
Es gibt auch Beachfeederruten mit größeren Ringen, doch geht es mir hier um etwas anderes.


----------



## mb243 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren*

Hi!

Natürlich ist das alles Geschmackssache- jeder halt so wie es Ihm gefällt bzw. wie er damit am Besten umgehen kann.

Ich für meinen Teil möchte das nicht mehr missen.

Ich werde mal ein paar Fotos mach und diese einstellen (für alle).

@Klaus S. :
Ich kann da wegen des Krautes keine großartigen Unterschiede ausmachen - meiner Meinung nach habe ich nicht mehr- aber auch nicht weniger Kraut dadurch in der Schnur.

Es ist mittlerweile eine Art Automatismus drin- das geht wirklich recht schnell. Im Dreibein habe ich immer als Gewicht den Dega-Wassersack hängen, in dem ich die Spitzen "lagere", so daß diese immer sauber in der Aufnahme (Röhrchen) sind.
Beim Werfen werden diese einfach im Wassersack kurz "gelagert" und relativ schnell nach dem Wurf einfach wieder befestigt.

Ich habe es schon mit Stippen in der Brandung ausprobiert und muss für mich nach diversen Vergleichen einfach sagen, daß es mit den Spitzen einfacher geht.
Aber das ist sicherlich alles Geschmackssache!?!?  ;-)


----------



## Buttman (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren*

Hallo, 
das mit dem Bilder Einstellen scheint nicht funktioniert zu haben. 
Hat sonst wer auch so einen Anbau mit Feederspitzen an einer Nicht-Beach-Feederrute im Einsatz und könnte er davon Bilder posten?
#6


----------



## prime caster 01 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren*

Hallo ich habe 

Zur Zeit die ganz normalen Wakler Spitzten von Großman binn voll zufrieden biss auf das Mann die Rute immer runter nehmen muss und die spitze apmachen muss. 

Da ich morgen neue Stöcker bekomme. Habe ich mir schon was ausgedacht ich werde normale sippen nehmen und zwar zimmlich harte und werde da Stekhülsen drauf machen so das ich da Fieberglass Spitzen drauf stecken kann. So kann ich die Spippen biss Windstärke 6 auflandig benutzen.

ps. werde morgen ein par Bilder rein stellen.


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren*



mb243 schrieb:


> @Klaus S. :
> Ich kann da wegen des Krautes keine großartigen Unterschiede ausmachen - meiner Meinung nach habe ich nicht mehr- aber auch nicht weniger Kraut dadurch in der Schnur.



Bei "normalen" Brandungswetter ist es Latte ob du die Rute runter nimmst oder nicht, da gebe ich dir völlig Recht. Sobald aber reichlich Kraut (ich meinte wirklich viel Kraut) unterwegs ist und du die Rute dann einmal runter nimmst um die Spitzen zu montieren ist die Schnur sofort voll mit Kraut. Wenn du Glück hast bekommst die Schnur wieder heil eingeholt aber oftmals ist die Schnur dann so voll wie eine Wäscheleine bei ner 12 köpfigen Familie :m

Bei Stippen kannst die Rute hoch halten und dann möglichst hoch im Dreibein ablegen und die Schnur in den Stippen einfädeln. Umso höher die Rute (Schnur) umso besser... manchmal nutzt nicht einmal das was. Hatte schon Tage wo ich die Rute nicht einmal ins Dreibein abstellen konnte da die Schnur sofort nach den Auswerfen schon aussah wie die bekannte Wäscheleine.

Ich will die zusätzlichen Spitzen auch nicht schlecht reden, nur haben sie eben den Nachteil beim Krautgang.


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren*

Genau so ist es.


----------



## Gäddsax (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Glasfaserspitze mit V-Auflage für bessere Bissanzeige integrieren*



mb243 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir meine beiden Shimano Surf Leaders von einem Rutenbauer aus RD mal umbauen lasen.
> Vor dem Original-Endring wurde von Ihm ein Glasfaser-Röhrchen (ca. 4 cm) lang einlaminiert.
> In diesen Röhrchen passt nicht nur die DEGA-Spitzen rein, sondern ich nutze den bei rauhen Wetter auch als Knicklicht-halter.
> Funzt einwandfrei.
> Bei einem Biss wird einfach die Schnur kurz rausgedreht (Drehbewegung  der Rute um die eigene Achse) und beim Drill oder Einholen einfach  drangelassen







mb243 schrieb:


> Ich werde mal ein paar Fotos mach und diese einstellen (für alle).




Moin,
nach nur 1,5 Wochen wollte ich fragen, ob du die Bilder denn noch rein stellst, oder ob es nur so daher gesagt war?
Wenn es nicht klappt kannst du sie auch mailen.
Dann stelle ich sie für dich rein.
Danke


----------

